# Lizard i found.



## iRay808 (Feb 21, 2011)

C&C WELCOMED 

1.Found this Lizard hiding in the crack of my Laundry dryer door.





2. Caught this one as it was peaking its head out in curiosity


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 21, 2011)

First one got in a strange place.  Really like the second shot the composition and pose really make it.


----------



## Stormchase (Feb 21, 2011)

second one made me smile. "Just peek around, your sitting right there"


----------

